# safety check



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I am doing some PM on the brute today. I went to take off my front tire and seen I was missing 1 lugnut & the other 3 were a little bit tighter than hand tight. So I ask you as soon as you get done reading this post to do a safety check on your bike. I by no means am a big safety person. But I got to thinking that yesterday I was riding my little boy on it. Could have turned out bad.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good idea to check every once and a while, i had that happen to me one time but luckily i felt the tire start to wobble a little bit.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i've never had this problem on the brute thankfully.
good idea to inspect the machine every now and then.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Great Idea


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i've lost a few lug nutz before i always carry spares..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nothing like applying the correct tork plus a pound or so. Don't forget to check the tierod end's nuts on your safety shakedown. Its a bad thing to loose steering too.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

With all this said, how often do/should you check those things? Does it depend on how hard you ride a given day? A certain number of trips/hours?

We don't ride too hard so for us we just check fluid levels, air cleaner and tire pressure prior to each trip, but that's about it. The big stuff is either end or beginning of the season. Is that bad?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

For me I only check it if I am going on a week-run to the mountains or when I am going to be alone and a long way from the truck. Its been a while sence I checked the lug tork. I used to check them often but they have never loosened on me. I torked the tierod nuts to spec plus a tad and double nutted the inners with the old ones so after checking them once or twice, I stopped. 

Some aftermarket rims just don't take to a torked lug though. Might test it first.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Felt a little slippery last saturday, so I stopped to check it out. One lugnut missing and the others were two threads from the end. Destroyed my brand new ss108. ITP would have none of it as far as a warranty. Ordered a replacement from KG motorcycle for $65 with nuts. Stealer wanted $93 without nuts. Bottom line is check em often.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Had a guy riding with me this summer in the same shape, couple threads on 3 and 1 gone, hollered at him when I saw it wobble. Close call now I check em once a month ish


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

hell yeah. all mine came off once. luckily we had just taken off and someone saw it


----------

